# Favorite Jig Colors



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

So I just bought a whole bunch of stuff to tie my own jigs. I've only been steelheading once so I'm a newb! 


-I bought feathers, thread, and kits (beads, hooks, and pins) from firstbitejigs. They had a contest for people that ordered in January, and I just found out today that i won a $50 gift certificate. The owner ended up leaving me a Voicemail this morning, to personally tell me that I won! He has a great DVD that I also bought! 

-I bought 1/32 and 1/64 jig heads with matzuo hooks from Pulse Jigs. He even gave me a free bobbin and scissors!


I want to know (before I tie a whole bunch lol) what colors do you guys like to tie? What size? A lot of info that I'm finding is for fishing out west. They recommend larger 1/8 oz sizes, but I know people say at the tribuatries to use smaller jigs.

Any info would be appreciated. I'll post some jigs on here once I get some feedback of what to tie


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

i like 1/64 but do use 1/32 insome water black on black was my go to color this fall I like black and also white depending on conditions both of course with maggots


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks!

Black on Black, or white. Nothing fancy huh? That's good to know!


Some pics

Here are my very first jigs The pink ones are 1/64 ounce, the others are 1/32 ounce










I don't have black feathers yet, but I have all of these colors. Any suggestions based on the material at hand? 









Tying jigs is easier than I thought it would be. That DVD that I got from firstbitejigs helped a lot. I also have a book, Jig fishing for steelhead and salmon, that shows you how to tie them as well. Now all I need to do is actually go out and fish them...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Sometimes I tie jigs on fly hooks with bead heads... they work just as good for me as jigs and the hooks are a 100% better.....


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

salmon king said:


> Sometimes I tie jigs on fly hooks with bead heads... they work just as good for me as jigs and the hooks are a 100% better.....


Thanks for the tip. 

Could you elaborate on this? What size hook/bead would you recommend to make an effective jig? What brand and where to get them?

Thanks


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

black on black..some red or flash does'nt hurt either...or white with the same red or flash....and I prefer artificial fur jigs It lasts alot longer then marabou and has good action...cant wait til I can start tying my own....need other things more though. Oh and the hooks that I have so much faith in are the sickle hooks like pulse jigs had they wont bend unless you snag them alot! unlike the cheap jig heads..I believe they are mustad..not totally sure


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> black on black..some red or flash does'nt hurt either...or white with the same red or flash....and I prefer artificial fur jigs It lasts alot longer then marabou and has good action...cant wait til I can start tying my own....need other things more though. *Oh and the hooks that I have so much faith in are the sickle hooks like pulse jigs had they wont bend unless you snag them alot! unlike the cheap jig heads*..I believe they are mustad..not totally sure


I have had the opposite luck with them. Whenever I snag one, it almost always comes off, because the hook straightens right out. I even lost a fish because they jig ( I tied the night before) hook straightened right out, with MINIMAL pressure. I have caught fish with them, but overall I have had a bad experience with them, could have gotten a bad batch, etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> I have had the opposite luck with them. Whenever I snag one, it almost always comes off, because the hook straightens right out. I even lost a fish because they jig ( I tied the night before) hook straightened right out, with MINIMAL pressure. I have caught fish with them, but overall I have had a bad experience with them, could have gotten a bad batch, etc. Just my 2 cents.


Though I haven't used them yet, i am a little concerned about the sickle hooks on the pulse jigheads. They are really thin wire. I never really had a problem with any hooks I've ever used, so I don't think it will be a problem...

I did just order some #6 and #8 2x mustard jig hooks from Cabelas! I'll use those with beads, to make jigs. They are supposed to be really stout 

So black and black and red. I guess I'm gathering that all the hot pink, chartreuse, and florescent colors are too bright and gaudy for the tribs?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Black hair, pink or orange head. Fly guys call it egg sucking leech... my experience - the best combo.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

thephildo0916 said:


> I have had the opposite luck with them. Whenever I snag one, it almost always comes off, because the hook straightens right out. I even lost a fish because they jig ( I tied the night before) hook straightened right out, with MINIMAL pressure. I have caught fish with them, but overall I have had a bad experience with them, could have gotten a bad batch, etc. Just my 2 cents.



X2 the sickle hooks are very weak. there is a trick to bending them back once you catch a few fish or logs... you have to pinch the actual sickle of the hook closer to the shaft but dont bend the hook shaft itself..
It really does hold for awhile long if you bend it back the right way.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I like the natural colors in the early season, I like white with flash with a pink belly and black/ brown with flash. but you have to have the neon pink with hot chartruce streaks caught many fish on that one. Now they are working great down here in Columbus for ice jigs.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

SteelheadDan said:


> Though I haven't used them yet, i am a little concerned about the sickle hooks on the pulse jigheads. They are really thin wire. I never really had a problem with any hooks I've ever used, so I don't think it will be a problem...
> 
> I did just order some #6 and #8 2x mustard jig hooks from Cabelas! I'll use those with beads, to make jigs. They are supposed to be really stout
> 
> So black and black and red. I guess I'm gathering that all the hot pink, chartreuse, and florescent colors are too bright and gaudy for the tribs?


 good choice!!!! I myself use the size 10 5263 hook with a 3/16 cyclops bead in gold or silver.. I tie black with flashabou alot... chart with silver flashabou and brown with gold.. good luck dan on the jig-fly tying...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My all time Fav.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Some more...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shutup, what sizes are those? They look great.


----------



## SteelheadDan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi

I just wanted to say thanks for all the input and ideas. I really like seeing the pictures of everyones jigs.

I'm going to hold off making any more jigs, until I get my stronger hooks in and black schlappen feathers! I'll keep everyone posted.

I put the jigs I made into my fish tank. They have great action! I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks and please post more pics!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Shutup, what sizes are those? They look great.


Those are all 1/32 oz. typically all you need....sometimes I'll downsize to a 1/64 oz. in clear conditions, but rarely.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey shutupnfish are you selling jigs now? If so shoot me a pm a would like to place an order. I loved those worm harness's I got from you a few years back.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

shutupnfish, 

What is the feather/fur/hair in that first pic? can't tell on my computer but like the slim profile.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Red headed jig w/ black feathers has always produced best for me. Second would be red head jig w/ white feathers. Throw in a bit of flash, and BAM! Fish On!

-KSU


----------

